# Scary information I just found on RAI..



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

...I am glad I found this considering I was suppose to start my diet today--hmm...believe I will skip this entirely now for sure..

http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/19330/2902/3


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

All reasons why I chose surgery instead. I basically decided that if I needed RAI to treat cancer, I would take it. I have Graves disease not cancer. Since I had another option, I opted out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

msterra37 said:


> ...I am glad I found this considering I was suppose to start my diet today--hmm...believe I will skip this entirely now for sure..
> 
> http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/19330/2902/3


I stole your article and posted it elsewhere's on the forum. This is a good one. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

You are so welcome! Me too...I am becoming my own advocate in this journey and glad I could help. I just heard back from another doctor that advised that I made the right decision with not having RAI..so that makes me feel better.


----------

